# calculating module dependencies

## Keruskerfuerst

During boot, I see the following message: calculating module dependencies.

I think, this is only nessecary, if I install a new kernel and modules.

How can I supress this during a normal boot sequence?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> During boot, I see the following message: calculating module dependencies.
> 
> I think, this is only nessecary, if I install a new kernel and modules.
> 
> How can I supress this during a normal boot sequence?

 

Newer baselayouts will only do this if the modules have changed... So you probably might want to update...

----------

